# How noisy are goats?



## DianeS (Apr 3, 2012)

It may become legal in my town to have backyard goats. But of course the normal town ordinances would still apply - namely smell and noise. Smell I can handle, but just how noisy are goats? Are they noisier at different times (like maybe when they're in heat, or hungry)? Are there some breeds that are quieter than others? Would a mini be proportionately quieter than a full size?

Of course I would want one for the milk, but that involves babies and maybe a borrowed billy, so go ahead and tell me about the noise level of both genders and all ages, too. I've been reading the goat sections for a long time now, but haven't seen an answer to this particular question. 

Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 3, 2012)

It depends on the goats and on the breed.  Nubians tend to be noisier than some other breeds.  I have some goats that are silent all the time and some that never shut up.  Goats tend to be more vocal around dinner time and during estrus (when they are in heat.)  

But they aren't like dogs.  They don't usually go on and on and on.


----------



## sawfish99 (Apr 4, 2012)

We mostly have Oberhaslis.  Even when they are constantly calling, it is much quieter than a dog barking.  They mostly call when they think they should get extra food, babies are locked away for the night, they don't like the weather, or they feel like it.  It is definitely personality driven because some of them rarely make any noise at all.

There is no reason you would have to keep a buck.  In our area, most buck owners require you to come to their farm to breed and they do not rent out the buck at all.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Apr 6, 2012)

My nigerian dwarf/fainer buck (Peanut) is quite noisy, but he was a bottle baby and thinks he should be in the house with everyone else. My pygmy buck (Buttons) is a rescue and he was pretty quiet until he realized that Peanut gets attention and possibly more food by making a racket.

Seriously though, they are only really vocal when they can see me or they think it is time to eat. For the most part they are pretty quiet and not nearly as noisy as the beagle I have.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2012)

I am pretty sure I pealed myself off the ceiling in the barn a couple times just this week, from one of my Boer/Nubian cross does. Like a siren going off.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 6, 2012)

It is an individual goat characteristic but, as stated, Nubians tend to be noisy.  (However, mine have never been noisy.)  My Nigerians are very vocal... when they see me.   My Alpines never made a noise... honestly, I don't think I ever heard a sound from them.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 6, 2012)

well I have boers... generally there is the sweetest little maaa, even fron a saanan alpine cross I have that I bought becuase he kid was so cute (ya ya I konw ) but I have one doe that screeches....screeches... we call her Tina Turner!....


----------



## DianeS (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh my! Your stories are hilarious. Looks like if I give this a try I need to get an adult goat so I know their vocal volume, rather than the cute doeling I had imagined. Thanks! The info helps.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 7, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Oh my! Your stories are hilarious. Looks like if I give this a try I need to get an adult goat so I know their vocal volume, rather than the cute doeling I had imagined. Thanks! The info helps.


My cute doeling only starting screeching like a banshi about 6 months abo, get your cute little kid.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 7, 2012)

My Alpine is noisier than my Nubian. The only time my Nubian calls to me is when she is alone, then she is loud. Really, really loud. My Alpine just chatters with me nonstop 24/7. I sometimes hear her when I'm at school, and I feel like she is standing right behind me. I think it depends more on the goat, and a little bit on the breed. I can't really suggest a breed that is noiser than others, but I would say the Nubian breed. If my Nubian is left alone, she turns into a man screaming for help. Good luck on finding the right goats


----------

